

Ask YC: Info. on Tech Coast Angels? - kyro

Hey all,<p>I just attended the business plan competition kick-off we have here at UCI, and one of the sponsors is Tech Coast Angels. They claim to be the biggest seed investor firm in the nation, and they talked a pretty big talk. I was wondering if any of you have had any experience with them or have heard anything about them. I have not heard anything about them before, and perhaps some of you have.<p>Thanks.
======
alaskamiller
Seems to operate on a chapter-basis with different operating team behind each
group. Not rated very highly, called a social club for part time investors.

